# New Buck--Impulse buy I admit.



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I got a new buck today. I went just to look, didn't intend to buy because he came from lines that are basically a feeder spin-off. But then I saw this guy, above and beyond the prettiest mouse there...then I asked to look at him...then he crawled on my shoulder, chewed my hair and started grooming himself...and well...hopefully other micey people understand :roll: I believe he's one of the chocolate dilute colors but I can't tell which. He's sort of in-between chocolate and light mock chocolate. Also, would he be considered a poorly marked broken? I'm in the U.S. for colors/markings and their names.

Sorry for the blurry pictures--he is very very active! Pics make him a tad darker than he actually is.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Really hard for me to say from the blurriness of the pictures; but he definitely looks piebald, that would be the markings. As for what the brown is I really can't tell, it could be agouti or chocolate, or some c-dilutes mess.


----------

